# Heizungszentrale FI-Schutzschalter?



## Toddy80 (12 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

würdet ihr in einer Heizzentrale die Pumpen, Heizkessel und Ventile über einen FI laufen lassen? Es sind ca. acht Pumpen und mehre elektrische Stellventile.
Laut Norm ist es ja nicht erforderlich diese Stromkreise durch einen FI zu schützen. Verbaut ist außerdem eine Druckerhöhungsanlage, die mit einem Schuko-Stecker ausgerüstet ist, diese wird natürlich auf jeden Fall über einen FI abgesichert.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Controllfreak (12 Mai 2009)

Sind die Pumpen FU geregelt? Wenn ja, Ableitsröme beachten!


----------



## Toddy80 (12 Mai 2009)

Zwei Pumpen besitzen einen internen FU, die anderen nicht.


----------



## Erhard (12 Mai 2009)

*FI_ Warum ??*

Hallo hier spricht mal eine Strippe,

ich würde es mit einem Gesamt_FI  für die Anlage versuchen, gibt garantiert
wehniger Probleme.

Frage ist nur??? warum eigendlich FI???
Muss das den sein:TOOL:


----------



## MSB (13 Mai 2009)

Vor allem wenn du den richtigen FI auswählst, nämlich einen Allstromsensitiven wg. den FU's,
respektive dann dessen Preis siehst, dann willst du den überhaupt gar nicht mehr einbauen,
wenn du nicht ums verrecken musst ...


----------



## Toddy80 (14 Mai 2009)

Laut Norm brauche ich keinen FI für die Pumpen und die Kessel einbauen! Wollte nur einmal eure Meinungen dazu hören. Zu dem FU: Der FU ist im Pumpengehäuse integriert und nicht zugänglich! Der Schutz bei direktem und indirektem berühren ist also voll gegeben!

Gruß


----------



## TommyG (16 Mai 2009)

Was

hängt denn dran?

Bei der eigenen Bude kannst Du der Frau ja zeigen, wo der FI sitzt. Bei nem Krankenhaus, ich weiß net, da kommt mir das IT-Netz und Erdschlussüberwachung ohne Maschinenausfall in den Kopf.

Der FI ist imho die billigste und sicherste Brandschutz. Außerdem ist bei den Heizungen auch Wasser, da ja auch Pumpen verbaut sind. Da ist der Schutz bei Fehlern wchtig. Andererseits solltest Du abschätzen, was bei einem Ausfall, und Du/ der Trouble-Shooter ist 10 h weit weg, passieren kann.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Toddy80 (18 Mai 2009)

Es handelt sich um ein Bürogebäude. In der Heizzentrale befinden sich zwei Kessel von Buderus, ca. 6 Pumpen und 20 Ventile (24V).
Die Pumpen und Ventile sind auf einem Verteiler montiert - von hier aus werden die einzelnen Heizkreise mit Wasser bzw. Wärme versorgt.
Um einen hohen Personen und Brandschutz zu gewährleisten wollte ich nun gerne alles per FI (RCD) absichern. Allerdings soll bei einem Fehler auch nicht die gesamte Anlage aus sein. Würde die einzelnen Betriebsmittel evt. mit jeweils einem FI/LS absichern. 

Hat evt. jemand einen Stromlaufplan einer Heizzentrale zur Ansicht da?

Gruß


----------



## TommyG (19 Mai 2009)

Guck dich

mal um, es gibt RCD's die unterbrechen nicht, die geben nur einen Schaltkontakt weiter. Damit hättest Du die Möglichkeit einen Alarm zu generieren. MS für die Pümpis halte ich für gut. Schaltplan habe ich leider keinen, aber bei dem 'Umfang' der Anlage reicht eine Kritzelzeichnung, die anschließend von dem Zeichner deines vertrauens ind Reine gezeichnet wird..

(Btw, komme grad aus Polen, Schrank mit 2 Umrichtern, Verriegelungen, NOT Aus..., alle ohne Plan, ja auch planlos zusammengefrickelt(<=NEIN, nicht ich !!), mal in 2 Jahren gucken gehen, obs dann Pläne gibt...)

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Toddy80 (19 Mai 2009)

Hi, also die Pumpen brauchen keine MS, die haben einen internen Motorschutz. Außerdem bekomme ich von den einzelnen Pumpen eine Meldung wenn der Motorschutz ausgelöst hat.
Habe es nun wie folgt gemacht:
- FI/LS-Schalter für Steckdosen, Kessel und SPS
- Not-Aus in Schaltschranktür mit Sicherheitsrelais - bei Betätigung wird  
  die gesammte Spannungsversorgung getrennt, außer von der SPS
- Zwei Pumpengruppen (nach Funktion) erstellt und die Gruppe mit jeweils 
  einem FI abgesichert. Nach jedem FI hängen dann die LS-Schalter, wo 
  jeweils eine Pumpe über einen Schließerkontakt (der über die SPS 
  gesteuert wird) angeschlossen wird. 

Gruß


----------



## Tobi P. (24 Mai 2009)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> Zu dem FU: Der FU ist im Pumpengehäuse integriert und nicht zugänglich! Der Schutz bei direktem und indirektem berühren ist also voll gegeben!
> 
> Gruß




Das hat nichts damit zu tun dass ein Fi vom Typ B eingesetzt werden muss. Der muss rein da durch die FU Gleichfehlerströme entstehen können - und die können einen Fi Typ A komplett lahmlegen (Aufmagnetisierung und Sättigung des Wandlerkerns) und was noch viel schlimmer ist auch Rückwirkungen auf andere in der Anlage verbaute Fi-Schalter haben. Der B-Fi schaltet gegenüber dem A-Typ auch diese Gleichfehlerströme zuverlässig ab.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Toddy80 (27 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe nun Fehlerstromsensitive Fi's eingeplant. Die sind zwar teuer - aber Sicherheit geht ja bekanntlich vor.
Ich habe nun noch 5 Pumpen in der Anlage, die eine dp-v-Regelung integriert haben. In meinen Augen macht es keinen Sinn, diese Pumpen über einen Motorschutzschalter zu schützen, da sie ja fast nie mit voller Leistung laufen werden. Wie seht ihr das? Es handelt sich um 230V-Pumpen mit jeweils einer Leistung von 85W.

Gruß


----------



## Controllfreak (27 Mai 2009)

die meisten Heizungspumpen in dem Leistungsbereich sind doch eh blockierstromfest


----------

